# Preisattacke Berkley Powerbait Trout Bait Forellenteig. Nur 2,99€ !!!



## am-angelsport (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,​ 

Preisattacke Berkley Powerbait​ 
Trout Bait Forellenteig​ 

alle Farben​ 

für unschlagbare ​ 
*2.99 €* / Glas​ 









 



bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.​ 

www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de​ 

mit weiteren absolueten Hammerangeboten.​ 

Angebot nur solange Vorrat reicht.​ 

Fängige Grüße​ 
Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

